# IN the rhealm of "life goes on."



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been reading a lot on the forum, but not replying very much. You may know that I have been devastated by the unexpected death of my sister. So, I have been getting through each day....just barely.

Now, we have had this cactus plant for I can't remember how long. Just a zucchini and a big zucchini sized cactus in a pot. Alan put it in the ground two years ago when we moved into this house and it grew like crazy. It sprouted two new shoots and they grew to almost four feet high. Then these odd furry nodules appeared. It seemed that they were going to be flowers.
Suddenly, and I mean within hours the flowers opened.

If only you could smell the amazing, delightful fragrance. So, in the midst of painful loss and grieving....suddenly God graces us with a rare prize of magnificent beauty.

I stand in awe...and I wish to share it with my friends...if only you could smell the sweet perfume.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful. Hugs.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! They are breathtaking! It really is one way of God showing His love for you. They are just beautiful! I'm glad you are taking the time to appreciate nature in spite of what's going on in your life. Thank you for sharing. I hope God gives you peace, strength, and many more gifts like these pretty flowers!! xoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:blush:Awe, how sweet. :blush:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are beautiful. So gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Sylvia. Those are breathtaking and so unusual. I'm kind of happy I can smell them - probably set off allergies. I'm so sorry about your sister. I know what a shock it must be to your system. I hope that you are starting to come around. Your sister would have wanted you to continue living your life. Maybe this is a sign from her that life goes on. Sending you (((hugs))).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cactus flowers are beautiful. But they last only for a day. Sometimes you have to hurry to be able to get a picture. Some bloom only at night.

So sorry for your sister.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia that's just like God to send you something beautiful in your time of great loss. he's just letting you know he loves you and he knows your deep pain in your heart. That's why I love the Lord he's always there beside us in good times and bad. I do wish so bad I could give you a hug. It hurts so deeply when one of our loved ones leave us.

The flowers are beautiful, I always look forward to my trip home after the winters in AZ the cactus are in bloom, what amazing colors GOD gives in the desert in the SPRING


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh sweetheart those are beautiful, one for you and one for your sister. God does show us His love and plans in mysterious ways. Hope they bloom for a while...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It doesn't even look real! So beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss of your sister. I lost my brother at age 56, due to alcoholism. We tried to help him, but to no avail. My heart aches to this day for the loss of my handsome sweet and gentle brother. Hugs to you Sylvia.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So beautiful, maybe it is saying things will get better.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylvia, I didn't know about your sister. My deepest sympathies and condolences to you. 
The flowers are beautiful and surely there's a message there?? Sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing that beautiful picture of your Cactus and hope that in time, that you will find peace in your heart due to the passing on of your Sister.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just gorgeous!:wub: Thank you so much for sharing these pics, dear Sylvia..I am so sorry for the loss of your sister...and I just want to add that your siggy pic of MiMi is stunning...she is a real beauty..:wub: Enjoy her sweet comfort...that is what mine give me...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow Sylvia we don't have a lot of cactus growing that tall in CA but love it when they flower. Alan must have planted it in the perfect spot.

I am so sorry to hear about your sister hang in there. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The flowers are beautiful Sylvia, just like you:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylvia, they are beautiful....clearly a message. Hugs to you!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sylvia, so sorry to hear of your sister's passing. Sending my heartfelt condolences. The flowers are so beautiful - I've never seen anything like them.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sylie I Always Have you and Your Loss in My Prayers. I Have so Been there. Its Takes Much Time. That Was a Beautiful Bloom sent to you from Above.*
*xoxo Nickee**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That is your sister telling you she's fine and she wants you to know that. I found a penny in the grass in the middle of my yard this morning. Its my Mom saying "hi"... She used to throw pennies in a jar in her cabinet all the time....so when I find a penny in an unusual spot I know its her.*


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> The flowers are beautiful Sylvia, just like you:wub:


I couldn't have said it better myself. Sylvia, I have thought about you often since meeting you in Orlando and especially since learning about your sister's sudden death. Sending you some virtual hugs today. :hugging:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love you guys. I never really thought about the flowers being a message from my sister, but it is a beautiful thought that I will hang on to.

Here is a picture of Dianne...taken in Hawaii in the mid seventies. 










The old photos have really faded.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I love you guys. I never really thought about the flowers being a message from my sister, but it is a beautiful thought that I will hang on to.
> 
> Here is a picture of Dianne...taken in Hawaii in the mid seventies.
> 
> ...


Your sister was gorgeous. She reminds me of Audrey Hepburn! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Sylvia))) Big hugs to you my friend. Your sister was as beautiful as you are. The picture of your blooming cactus is so lovely. Maybe you could print it out and put it in a pretty frame.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylvia, Just wanted to send you a hug. I'm so sorry about your sister's passing. Thank you for the reminder to appreciate the wonderful things, big and small, in life each day. ::Hugs::


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylvia, my deepest sympathies to you on your loss. What a wonderful picture of your sister ... she looks like a movie star! The cactus flowers are beautiful and I agree that they carry a message. Sending you love, prayers and thoughts of comfort.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylvia, those flowers are absolutely gorgeous... The Cacti flowers always amaze me in their beauty.
I've always felt when having experienced a loss and then something unexpected happens to brighten our day... that it's a little 'Kiss from Heaven".


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your sister Sylvie. The flowers are beautiful, and comforting too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what an amazing plant!! .....and the flowers are breath taking!!!

Thank you for thinking of us. :aktion033:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylvia....don't you just love a moment of clarity! Sometimes it is all you need, just a moment to experience grace. Thank you for sharing yours....now I got to have one too!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sylvia, Thoughts and prayers for you in the loss of your sister. Hopefully, your memories of your sister are as beautiful and vivid as the cactus flowers. Jackie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very beautiful!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I love you guys. I never really thought about the flowers being a message from my sister, but it is a beautiful thought that I will hang on to.
> 
> Here is a picture of Dianne...taken in Hawaii in the mid seventies.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful lady


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Huge thanks to each an every one of you dear friends for you kind words. She was my big sister who I looked up to and admired. She was beautiful. Inside and out.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Those flowers are just gorgeous. One day at a time..Hugs.:grouphug:


----------

